# dentinox and reflux



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi!
Quick question-ive heard that infacol makes reflux worse and im just wondering if dentinox is ok to ue as my lo still screams out in pain when i try to burp him, but am scared that dentinox will make his reflux worse. I dont want to give him gaviscon because of constipation.
Many thanks xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, in all honesty I can't find anything that suggests that infacol or dentinox will make reflux worse I think it comes from people experiences more, I appreciate that you don't want gaviscon because it causes constipation but there are other options and medicines available and other milks that reduce reflux so it may be worth discussing with your gp any way??

Nic
Xx


----------

